# Oberon covers and the M-edge E-luminator



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Ok all you Oberon admirers... can this be done? I have a M-edge Prodigy cover and the M-edge E-luminator and I LOVE the setup. However I am bored with the plain design and am strongly considering getting an Oberon. Is there ANY way to make this light work with this cover, hopefully in essentially the same way?

Thanks!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I started with an M-Edge Prodigy and E-luminator light.  I loved the light.  But now I have an Oberon with velcro.  Unfortunately, the e-luminator light really doesn't work. I can slide it in on the side, but it slips around.  Perhaps it may work better without the velcro.  Someone who has an Oberon with corners will need to clarify that.  Meanwhile, I've ordered a Kandle book light.
Judith


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

No the M-Edge E-Illuminator light will not work with an Oberon with corners either.....sorry. However the Kandle book light and the Mighty Bright Flex light both work really well, so it's not like there are no options.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Thank you very much for the replies, that's what I suspected I would hear. Could velcro to the back of the light's slide piece and the to the inside of the cover (behind the kindle) work? It would keep it in one place, maybe even close to the right place. However my concern is that there is not enough room in the spine for the light to stay in... is there?

There are loads of other options, for sure. However, I really, really love having my light in my cover at all times as virtually every time I read I use the light and I would get annoyed having to carry it separately. Hmmm. I wonder what I can figure out.

Would using the Oberon journal work any better?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Forgive me if this is a repeat... I answered a similar question in another thread. Here is what I plan to try and if this doesn't work and I can't figure out something else, I'll order a Kandle... I don't want to use velcro on my light because I really do like my M-edge Platform and want to continue using the light with that one as well.
*********************************************************************

That being said, I am falling in love with the Oberons... and I'm hoping that my M-Edge e-Luminator2 will work with those by sticking it behind the Kindle while it's in the cover. I'm thinking maybe I can wrap the flat flap of the light with some of that  and that will keep the light from slipping.

But if that doesn't work out, I will probably get a . I like the low profile and its compactness and ease of storage.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I am in the same situation....have the m edge platform and the eluminator 2 light...love them together and always having the light right there. I just started using an Oberon. I just slip my light behind the flap of the Oberon and it seems to stay there for the most part. However, it won't fit in the spine when you go to close the Oberon, so you have to take it out and carry it separately. I don't like carrying mine separately either as I liked it tucked into the m edge so it was there if you ever needed it. I do have a Mighty Bright already, but there again you have to either hook it onto the cover and carry it around, which is not convenient, or carry it by itself. No good solution with the Oberons in my opinion.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the exact dilemma. I adore how my M-Edge Illiumator and Platform cover work together but my heart lies with my Oberon Tree of Life cover so I have given thought to finding a way to make the light work with the Oberon. 

Velcro on the blade of the light and either the back of the kindle or inside the back cover of the Oberon would hold it in place but then you have the problem that the light would likely no longet fit in the slot of the M-Edge cover. I've decided that sewing a sleeve for the blade of the light and velcroing that to the cover would be a good alternative. (felt would be good for someone that does not sew because it could be glued or hand sewn.) 

A sleeve would allow the light to work with the cover but there is simply no room in the spine of the cover to store the light. I would imagine that using an Oberon Journal with velcro to anchor the kindle would give you room to store the light.

I really really like the self storing light concept because I don't have to worry about misplacing my light, a very large concern because I'm apt to lose my head it it wasn't attached. I do most of my reading at night after dh is asleep and my bedside lamp bothers him so a booklight is a must. As it is I use my M-Edge platform with light at home and only use my Oberon when I'm going out and bringing the K along which is not very often. Usually when I'm out I don't have time to read. My poor pretty Oberon sits gathering dust most of the time. So sad.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Me thinks we need to petition Oberon to either make a light that will work with their jackets or make a jacket that will store at least one type of light.  

Even if we could find a way to secure it, not having room in the spine blows it. 

How could the journal combination work? There should be enough room in the spine but isn't the only way to keep the Kindle it is to use the Amazon jacket? I'm just not sure how/where we could get the light in there.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

to use the journal and have room in the spine for a light you would have to attach the kindle to the journal with velcro like they do in the velcro kcovers. http://www.oberondesign.com/k2vidVC.php You can buy the sticky velcro at Walmart in the craft or sewing section or in any craft store.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a thread where someone describes a mod to the Oberon that incorporates an eLuminator, but they didn't post pictures.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,17764.msg339212.html#msg339212


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Stargazer...thanks for posting that thread. I'm going to look into that tonight. I would love it if I could modify the Oberon to hold the light all of the time. Then it would be the perfect cover!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Excitement is over....I don't see any way to make that work for the K2 cover. There just isn't enough space between the kindle and the spine to hold the light, at least on my cover. I was hoping it would work.


----------



## accphotography (Sep 30, 2009)

Yeah, the space in the spine really IS the problem. *sigh*


----------

